# Custom Corn Hole Boards



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

A guy from my firehouse is making Custom Designed Cornhole Boards - here are a couple examples of some - he can do any thing you want - I am not sure costs - if interested i will give you his contact Information


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

OK I give up.....what's a corn hole board???

Walter


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Absolutely no clue from me either..... Kind of thinking it might be some sort of game. I can't imagine a fireman making farming implement.....

On edit.... yeap, it's a game
http://www.cornhole.com/


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

sort of like a been bag toss game?


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Exactly, a bean bag toss game. Find it all over the place tailgaiting, etc. Seems to be a lot more well known in the South and Mid-West areas. There are tournaments and there's even a cornhole association!! CLICK

The first time I heard the name, I was like.....um, WHAT?! LOL!!

Apparently, the beanbags are filled with corn (and the bag's material breathes somewhat)so that when it hits the board, dust comes out and helps it slide into the hole. Hence the name. Or something to that effect, LOL!

(Clarkely - I wish I had seen this last year before I got mine from a guy down south. Bummer! Looks great!)


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

I showed the pictures to my 3rd son, he liked them. He's been to 3 Phillies games this year. Last one was sunday night.
I would like contact information and see what develops. Dennis


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like my son is getting one.I think he's picking it up this weekend. Thanks
Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

All you cornhole players need to see this video. Wait until after the bigger kid is done with his turn.

My link


----------



## rjstorlie (Sep 12, 2011)

hyewalt34 said:


> OK I give up.....what's a corn hole board???
> 
> Walter


oops
I first thought they were a little small for a PP seat or outhouse
Then I saw it's a game
Guess regionalisms can catch you offguard


----------

